# Sri questions



## Zack95 (Aug 10, 2012)

I was wondering how much the sri and tune for it is from united motorsport. I cant find a price anywhere. Also, can any intake be used with this?

2008 jetta 2.5 
5 speed
Raceland coilovers


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

have you checked the UM website or facebook page? 

UM facebook 

bluewater performance 

UM 2.5l software 

N/A Stage 1 + Short Runner Intake 
Support to 200whp 
Price: $499 
Price with UM SRI Purchase: $299 
price of the SRI is $1299 

no not any intake can be used with this. but its just a filter on a stick with a spot for a MAF. 

i have the UM SRI/Tune and it is well worth the $$$


----------



## Zack95 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wait a second, are you talking about the whole manifold like the short runner from c2?

2008 jetta 2.5 
5 speed
Raceland coilovers


----------



## Zack95 (Aug 10, 2012)

I checked out bluewater. They have the short runner for 1300.

2008 jetta 2.5 
5 speed
Raceland coilovers


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

That thing is so ugly to me, I can't get over it.


----------



## Zack95 (Aug 10, 2012)

Its alot bigger than the c2 one. It kinda looks like something you'd find on a drag car. 

2008 jetta 2.5 
5 speed
Raceland coilovers


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I wish the UM mani had airflow diagrams like IE has put out for theirs.


----------



## Zack95 (Aug 10, 2012)

It doesnt look like they make one for the 2.5 though.

2008 jetta 2.5 
5 speed
Raceland coilovers


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Read this. 

I wish I could see this research for every part on the market, that would be legit.


----------



## Zack95 (Aug 10, 2012)

I just checked it out. Seems pretty in depth about it. The closest ive seen is apr dyno charts.

2008 jetta 2.5 
5 speed
Raceland coilovers


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

UM and c2 both have SRI.. i have UMs SRI and its awesome.. saving up for a tune next. :thumbup:


----------



## Zack95 (Aug 10, 2012)

What intake are you running with it?

2008 jetta 2.5 
5 speed
Raceland coilovers


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Zack95 said:


> What intake are you running with it?
> 
> 2008 jetta 2.5
> 5 speed
> Raceland coilovers


 i used to have a BSH CAI which i modified to fit and have the filter sitting right behind the headlight and wheel well. 
 
DSC_0066 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr 

i would have got the IE manifold if i could, but since it was not out, UM was my better option. 

the bellmouth design and cast manifold seems to be a cheaper option with better flow. but after reading the article, it said


> this represents a change of approximately 1%- perhaps 4 to 5 horsepower on a turbocharged street engine.


bellmouth tech article 

i will add that the UM SRI still has a nice design for a piece that has to be fabbed up by hand. 
it is tapered, has a smooth finish, and has a thick flange(almost like a phenolic spacer built into it to keep the IAT's down) i can touch its right after a long drive


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

all i know is this: 
-big plenuums are good for turbos (power) 
-it works 
-it supports ~900 [email protected] 
-my IAT are always ~7 degrees C from ambient... 
-its available 


people talk about IE's... but i havent even seen an ETA on it.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> all i know is this:
> -big plenuums are good for turbos (power)
> -it works
> -it supports ~900 [email protected]
> ...


 Early 2013.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> i will add that the UM SRI still has a nice design for a piece that has to be fabbed up by hand.
> it is tapered, *has a smooth finish with velocity stacks*, and has a thick flange(almost like a phenolic spacer built into it to keep the IAT's down) i can touch its right after a long drive
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

> No disprespect meant. But UM doesnt not have velocity stacks, just a fillet at the opening of the runner. Velocity stack stick up from the surface to pull air from the center of the plenum, where the air theoretically moves the fastest. C2 is the same.


 this is true, i stand corrected.:thumbup:


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

i have a custom made CAI that i got when i bought the manifold


----------



## Zack95 (Aug 10, 2012)

So im guessing this is money well spent if i want to stay NA? 

2008 jetta 2.5 
5 speed
Raceland coilovers


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

Zack95 said:


> So im guessing this is money well spent if i want to stay NA?
> 
> 2008 jetta 2.5
> 5 speed
> Raceland coilovers


 so far it is, i like to think that if cams ever come to fruition sri + headers + cams + tune will result in some decent power... buuuttt half of that equation is just a pipe dream and i dont want to start the cam discussion again...


----------



## Zack95 (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree, does um update the ecu if you get headers or anything after you already bought a tune?

2008 jetta 2.5 
5 speed
Raceland coilovers


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

Zack95 said:


> I agree, does um update the ecu if you get headers or anything after you already bought a tune?
> 
> 2008 jetta 2.5
> 5 speed
> Raceland coilovers


From what i have read on here and other places, and correct me if im wrong, but i dont think there is a tune for headers. i dont think you need a tune if if are doing just headers. (not 100% sure on that but its what i got from searching around on here)


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

A.k.A Funky Chicken said:


> From what i have read on here and other places, and correct me if im wrong, but i dont think there is a tune for headers. i dont think you need a tune if if are doing just headers. (not 100% sure on that but its what i got from searching around on here)


 UMs tune, and maybe others, are actually adaptive.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Zack95 said:


> So im guessing this is money well spent if i want to stay NA?
> 
> 2008 jetta 2.5
> 5 speed
> Raceland coilovers


i think the SRI is a good benefit for an NA or FI build. anything is better than that plastic manifold. its awesome to be able to get 300+ HP on a FI 2.5l with a SRI bolt on.



Blitzkrieg'nBunny said:


> so far it is, i like to think that if cams ever come to fruition sri + headers + cams + tune will result in some decent power... buuuttt half of that equation is just a pipe dream and i dont want to start the cam discussion again...


IE did mention they are interested in developing race/ street cams


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

itskohler said:


> UMs tune, and maybe others, are actually adaptive.


thats what i figured.. i still gotta get my tune


----------



## Zack95 (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay, im not planning on headers any time soon. I'm deffinetly saving for the um sri with a tune and an intake. I need to wake my car up a little.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Just getting an intake would help.


----------



## Zack95 (Aug 10, 2012)

I know that's what ive heard, ill have one within a week. I just got my car about a month ago, there is so much i want to do.

2008 jetta 2.5 
5 speed
Raceland coilovers


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Zack95 said:


> I know that's what ive heard, ill have one within a week. I just got my car about a month ago, there is so much i want to do.
> 
> *2008 jetta 2.5
> 5 speed
> Raceland coilovers*


 Why do all of your responses have this? Is it supposed to be a sig?


----------



## Zack95 (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah its a sig haha. Im taking it off now


----------

